
Managing a TODO list - zephyrfalcon
http://kylecordes.com/2017/managing-a-to-do-list
======
Veen
After years of experimenting with every todo app under the sun, I've gone back
to the trusty notebook and pen. I spend far less time faffing and more time
doing what I'm supposed to be doing.

The only computerised task management I use now is the occasional checklist
for more complex projects and I use taskpaper for that.

------
dinodino
When I started reading this post it would make sense to use a local
spreadsheet and avoid all the surfing, logging in and searching for the right
tab. But when you use a cloud based solution, you still face the same problem
as when using yet another (online) app.

For me personally a digital todo list must be as easily accessible as a
notebook next to me. If you have your browser open, like me, with 10+ tabs,
this is gonna be a problem.

------
NAHWheatCracker
This is a reasonable solution for many people.

I don't think I could stand keeping track of it in a spreadsheet: \- You can
only access the data from the computer the spreadsheet is on \- Can't share
with other people Lastly, and most important to me: \- I find it ugly to look
at spreadsheets or enter data into spreadsheets

The post is a useful list for people who want to create a todo list app about
some potential features. I think that even if there was an app that addressed
all this (and I think there are apps that do address most of these points),
the OP wouldn't be convinced to use it because a spreadsheet is just much more
familiar to the him and he doesn't find them ugly.

I personally have my own todo list app that I created and always use (along
with paper for more free form notes). In fact, there are 4 different versions
of a todo list for different purposes. I like it because it works exactly how
I want it to work and I can change it as I desire. I suppose there's also a
degree of pride in using my own app.

~~~
ctime
The author uses a cloud-based spreadsheet to access it anywhere on any
internet-connected device. These can also be shared with others.

Some software, like Google Forms, for example, allow users to provide a simple
form to enter data into a sheet.

[https://support.google.com/docs/answer/2917686?hl=en](https://support.google.com/docs/answer/2917686?hl=en)

------
ProbabilityMoon
At this point, why not use a plain text editor for everything? I expect some
minimal features from a todo app (time and/or location based
reminders/notifications, ability to quickly add new items and check existing
items, items classification, etc.), some of which cannot be achieved by using
spreadsheets. Using a spreadsheet for this purpose sounds more like
"everything is a nail" syndrome.

------
guilhas
Zim wiki

